# PM'f me?...



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry! If y'all tried to reach me and said mail is full. It's cleared out now. I'm not able to delete messages on my phone?.... Maybe in the next update? Hint hint... Lol jk jk. Had to log in to my comp which I rarely do now. I can do everything one my phone or ipad. 

Happy chicken'ing!!!!

Grrr... Auto corrected me. It suppose to be "PM'd" not "PM'f.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I still wonder how I did anything before my iPhone. Really, I think that a lot!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I still wonder how I did anything before my iPhone. Really, I think that a lot!


Thank you! My laptop hates my iPhone cause of it. Hahaha


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Sorry! If y'all tried to reach me and said mail is full. It's cleared out now. I'm not able to delete messages on my phone?.... Maybe in the next update? Hint hint... Lol jk jk. Had to log in to my comp which I rarely do now. I can do everything one my phone or ipad.
> 
> Happy chicken'ing!!!!
> 
> Grrr... Auto corrected me. It suppose to be "PM'd" not "PM'f.


How to Delete Private Messages from the App

In the inbox, swipe your finger left across the PM you wish to delete. A red Delete button will appear.

If you have any other questions or issues please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh gees! I knew that.... Haha thank you!


----------

